# Adding a .308/7.62x51 to the trunk. What are your thouhts and experiences?



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking to add a .308 caliber rifle to collection.

Have been for awhile now.

Currently have .270 Win and 7.62 x 54r in bolt action and 3 AR-15 variants in 5.56/.223.

I have coveted two .308 bolt rifles for quite some time.

Rem 700 SPS 20 inch which is $489 after rebate https://www.slickguns.com/product/remington-700-sps-308-win-20-barrel-4-rnds-583

Steyr Scout which is wicked expensive for a plasti-gun Steyr Scout Review | The Hunting Gear Guy

In Semi-Auto I love the CETME/PTR/G3 variants but wouldn't turn my nose up at an AR-10.

These are ones I am eyeballing for sure:

PTR GI-R A lot of bang for the buck for this platform. https://www.atlanticfirearms.com/component/virtuemart/shipping-rifles/ptr-gi-r-308-rifle-paddle-mag-release-detail.html?Itemid=0

FAL SA58 because who wouldn't want a FAL? https://www.atlanticfirearms.com/component/virtuemart/shipping-rifles/ds-arms-fal-sa58-rifle-21-premium-threaded-barrel-detail.html?Itemid=0

And finally I like the good ole S&W M&P 10 https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/85799

Can you guys using/shooting the .308 give me some insight on where you started? What your preferences are with this round?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ha! I just posted the same thing! My thoughts were the .308 and .300blk! 
I'm leaning more on the 700 in .308! Exact same rifle you were looking at in a 700! And mine is twice the price of yours up here in Canada! FML!!!

I have a 700 in .243, it's my favorite gun in my collection... and I have a collection!!! I would upgrade the trigger to a timney, I have mine set to 1.5lbs and its the most sensitive and smoothest trigger I've pulled!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Another thought I had was to just grab a 300 blackout upper and call it a day.

Sorry your toys cost twice as much.



jro1 said:


> Ha! I just posted the same thing! My thoughts were the .308 and .300blk!
> I'm leaning more on the 700 in .308! Exact same rifle you were looking at in a 700! And mine is twice the price of yours up here in Canada! FML!!!
> 
> I have a 700 in .243, it's my favorite gun in my collection... and I have a collection!!! I would upgrade the trigger to a timney, I have mine set to 1.5lbs and its the most sensitive and smoothest trigger I've pulled!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

It's about $750 for a conversion kit for my XCR semi auto, and I would have another $700 for ammo? Or I do it right and just get a whole new rifle and chassis! :/


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a friend that loves his Mossberg Patriot Night Train model # 27923 .308 cal. it comes with a scope .


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

IMHO the 308 is a longer distance round. I'm thinking the primary use of a trunk gun is defensive and at ranges from 100 yards in, not 100 yards and out. I'm also guessing you would need / want (I would) a high capacity, magazine fed, semi auto. SKS and AK's make great trunk guns in the 30 caliber range. The 300 Whisper or 300 Blackout is a new one to me. I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

My wife just picked up a Mossberg 27761 MVP FLEX Bolt 308/7.62 NATO 18.5". Its a great gun and you can use AR10 mags. We just bought a 20 round pmag. There is alittle wobble, but it feeds find. I think that she picked it up for about 550-600. Dont really remember, but its nice little gun.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Here is the black, she got that tan one for about the same price, but they dont have the price on it right now.

Southern Shooters Guns and Gear | Mossberg MVP FLEX Bolt 308 Win, 18" 10+1 6Pos Flex Blued


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FN SCAR 17 Large! Go big or go home...that's what I'm saving my pennies for. :joyous:

View attachment 15075


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would highly suggest you look at a Savage 10P-SR if you need a 308 bolt. I would pony up the extra cash and go with a AR-10 if I was serious.

The 300 black out is just a 30/30 you can shoot out of an AR. Not even in the same ball park as a 308. I'm sure I'll post something you won't like on the other tread, 308 or 300blk.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

L1 A1, Armalite, M1A, Rem 700 Bolt action HBAR all good choices, hell I have an enfield jungle carbine thats a great shooter holds 10 rnds has DB Magazine


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

as far as an upper in 300 BO why not just buy a 30 carbine


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

My .270 Win is the Mossberg ATR which is the predecessor of the Patriot. Love the rifle. Love it. Patriot is a definite option too, but the price on the Remington is almost too hard to pass up.



Targetshooter said:


> I have a friend that loves his Mossberg Patriot Night Train model # 27923 .308 cal. it comes with a scope .


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I like the Mossberg MVP line. The Scout is damn near impossible to find in stock.


Yeti-2015 said:


> Here is the black, she got that tan one for about the same price, but they dont have the price on it right now.
> 
> Southern Shooters Guns and Gear | Mossberg MVP FLEX Bolt 308 Win, 18" 10+1 6Pos Flex Blued


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Man don't even tempt me.



Slippy said:


> FN SCAR 17 Large! Go big or go home...that's what I'm saving my pennies for. :joyous:
> 
> View attachment 15075


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I would love to have one too slippy.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a BLR in .308 and it's done right by me in the field hunting. I own two Savage rifles, a .223 and a 300 WinMag, both bolt action with accutrigger. With a good bedding job and a well adjusted trigger, a Savage is a damn good rifle and they're not expensive as hell like some others are. My dad has one in 308 and he loves it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do some more home work on the 300blk more of a fade than anything else. Any good 308 semi auto can be to bad to have around.
308 Colt LE 901 is interesting


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> FN SCAR 17 Large! Go big or go home...that's what I'm saving my pennies for. :joyous:
> 
> View attachment 15075


I own it's grand daddy. L1A1 SLR (FN FAL). I love that gun. It's a pig, but it goes bang every time with 7.62 NATO smackdown.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

When I drove across country last summer I had a 308 AR in the vehicle with me along with a couple of 1911s. 

I would think a semi or lever action in 308 would be more preferable as a truck gun than a bolt gun. 

Nothing against bolts I have my fair share of them, my idea of a truck gun is a good hard hitting sturdy rifle that can be employed rapidly and put lead on steel quickly and accurately.

As far as the 308 vs 300 BLK goes, that is up to you. I have several 300 BLK they are a fun caliber to shoot. Since I don't live in an NFA state my 300 BLK loads are limited to super sonic rounds. If you don't reload the 300 BLK rounds are going to be either the same price or more expensive ( brand/ load dependent) than the 308. If you reload the brass for the 300 BLK can be made from 223/5.56 which is practically free ( at least at the ranged I frequent, they are laying on the ground everywhere). 


If you don't already have a 308 Winchester caliber rifle, I would get one of those before buying a 300 BLK.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Keep your eye on CMP deals. Garands come up in 06 and 308 and are, totally reliable, shoot real good, and have great sights. SAI will refurbish them to whatever grade you want.

BTW nothing wrong with a good 06.

If you think they are big and heavy, ask the germans and japs how they work


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> IMHO the 308 is a longer distance round. I'm thinking the primary use of a trunk gun is defensive and at ranges from 100 yards in, not 100 yards and out. I'm also guessing you would need / want (I would) a high capacity, magazine fed, semi auto. SKS and AK's make great trunk guns in the 30 caliber range. The 300 Whisper or 300 Blackout is a new one to me. I'm not familiar with it.


Bro I am thinking your answer is right there in that quote!

I have a 700 VLS that was a tack driver from hell right out of the box after lapping the barrel and bolt, nothing else. Its one of the guns I will part with last for sure. I also have a M1A1, L1A1 (fal) and both have their strong points. But if I had it to do again on the semi autos I would have bought a AR-10 given whats on the market these days vs when I bought the other two. The M1A1 is very accurate for a semi, it feels good in hand, and its expensive to buy and maintain. The FAL, great gun fast on target but will never be a bullseye competition winner with the sights it came with. The Magazines are fragile and not nearly as cheap as they once were. If you go FAL...get all of the magazines you can grab and grab them by the case! I have a Black Out upper for the AR and its the answer for a AR in a 762x39 power level. Its pretty damn cheap to reload, high capacity and pretty damned accurate out to 200 yards or there abouts and gives you all the advantages of the 7.62x39 does in other platforms. And yes it will anchor a Deer or a hog no problem within reasonable range if you do your part to boot! For a Trunk/Fun gun the Black Out has a lot going for it!!!


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Short stroke 700......Ahhhhhhhhhh, It gets my O face every time!

Trunk gun though.....I guess I'd go with the PTR. I want one of those one of these decades.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I love my Savage mdl 10 above all my rifles, it seems. Still, I can't think of why I'd throw it in my truck. On the other hand, my SR-10 is a possibility. Better still, I'd buy the M1A Socom16 and use it as a truck rifle. Or maybe I'd just use my M1A Scout.

Crap. Do I really have to choose?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

One more time guys .... the mini 14 is the ideal throw in the back or trunk rifle. Mine is a recent model with the improved tapered and thicker barrel. Accuracy and overheating issues have been resolved. Still as durable and a fire every time rifle as always.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

If you want a .30 caliber truck gun perhaps it would be best to look into the Remington Model 7400 or better yet the Model 7600. As a truck gun the pump action 7600 won't get you in as much of a legal hassle if you cross a state line into firearm unfriendly Territory! High cap mags and black rifles get allot of LEO attention. JMHO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was first introduced to the 308 (7.62 NATO, actually) in January 1968 when my Uncle Sam issued me an M14.
Although I have a Standard Model M1A today, actually I prefer the 30-06. If there is any ammo that can be found when others may not be available, it is the 30-06.
And besides, the 30-06 is America's Round.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Guess I misread truck vice trunk.

Depending on what your vision is for the 7.62 NATO/.308 Win that should be what drives your rifle choice. 
Bolt actions are easier/less costly to turn into 1000 yard F-Class rifles. But 22 inches is about the min effective barrel length and M118LR/175 Grn SMK OTM are the most common round as the 168-150 Match loads won't remain supersonic. 

For target shooting at the 600 yard line any of the rifles on your list should be adequate. With the Military versions opening some extra competitions designed (Limited) to their use. 

About the best use for the .308 Win is in a light weight short barreled bolt action hunting rifle. Many a hunting trip went well with an 18 inch barreled Model 7. The .308 Win can be zeroed at 300 yards and it's flat shooting enough not to require any calculations on deer sized game inside of 300 yards. As you have a few rifles in your TRUNK, what do you have that fits this most simplistic of rifle requirements?

It seems to me most hunting rifles get carried allot more than they are shot. The less it weighs the more reserves you have left to make the usual 1 perhaps 2 shots to fill a hunting tag. JMHO.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I would love to get an upper in 300 blk.or a dedicated upper/lower or,rifle.maybe someday.just more ammo to buy though.I did have a frankenfal back in the days that I built but,it was just too heavy so,I sold it off.now,I have a Savage axis in .308 and after filling the forend and stock,its still pretty nice,7 lbs.about the same as our AR's.I think I will stick with my turnbolt.I would not keep any of my firearm in my vehicle though,unless I was present.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I would highly suggest you look at a Savage 10P-SR if you need a 308 bolt. I would pony up the extra cash and go with a AR-10 if I was serious.
> 
> The 300 black out is just a 30/30 you can shoot out of an AR. Not even in the same ball park as a 308. I'm sure I'll post something you won't like on the other tread, 308 or 300blk.


Count me as another Savage guy. My savage .300 win mag is a nice shooter and my ML2 Muzzleloader is the best on the market.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> IMHO the 308 is a longer distance round. I'm thinking the primary use of a trunk gun is defensive and at ranges from 100 yards in, not 100 yards and out. I'm also guessing you would need / want (I would) a high capacity, magazine fed, semi auto. SKS and AK's make great trunk guns in the 30 caliber range. The 300 Whisper or 300 Blackout is a new one to me. I'm not familiar with it.


The SKS is still available at around 200 bucks in these parts. As such people dont take em too seriously and think of them like they are cool.

I know a nut job who has 3 done up differently and a few thousand rounds on hand just for fun. You cant knock an SKS they really are the perfect trunk gun.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a G3/C308 battle rifle. Heavy and reliable. It also very heavy. AR/SKS/AKM for getting home or a truck gun all day long. Maybe even a Mosin carbine and a few pouches of ammo. .308 ammo and battles rifles tend to be unwieldy and heavy. They are also very heavy. A small Ruger American in .308 maybe. Or even a pricey Mountain rifle. But that would be about it. .308 is for setting up shop at the house or BOL.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I would highly suggest you look at a Savage 10P-SR if you need a 308 bolt. I would pony up the extra cash and go with a AR-10 if I was serious.
> 
> The 300 black out is just a 30/30 you can shoot out of an AR. Not even in the same ball park as a 308. I'm sure I'll post something you won't like on the other tread, 308 or 300blk.


Highly interesting factoids on that 300 blk being a .30-30. Got some of that fancy Lever Evolution for my old lever Winni. Plastic nose and spitzer bullets. From reading the ballistic charts it aint for from a .308. Hey reckon maybe we could get Ruger to whip us up some Mini .30-30s?. 
.30-30 Improved + Leverevolution bullets= .308Win Performance? - THR


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Ruger Gunsite Scout with 4 10-round mags. It's a wonderful rifle.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

All of the rifles you mentioned you are considering are reasonable acquisitions.

If you believe that you are going to engage targets at great distance...get the Rem 700, scope it and don't look back.
The 700 is among the most accurate bolts out there.

If you are thinking that you primarily are going to be popping things inside 200 yds....get a semi-auto and numerous
mags. I am a fan of the HK91. It is as reliable as any other you may care to name and right now parts for them (mags,
firings pins, bolt rollers, etc.) are pretty cheap. A few spare parts can keep them running for decades. Right now mags 
are about $5-$6 each. But all semi-auto 308's will come equipped with a significant weight disadvantage. Just hope 
you don't have to hump around with it.

Pick the one you like. Either way you'll be well armed...unless you are facing the zombie hoard from the quarry.

Grim


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> I have a Ruger Gunsite Scout with 4 10-round mags. It's a wonderful rifle.


Thanks for the scoop on that gun. Never heard of it before. Looks very cool..congrats. Think I want mine in semi auto..lol.

https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/brand-new-rifle-ruger/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This looked like a pretty interesting link showing a bunch of semi auto rifles. Seen several I wanted. Did not see any .30-30s. Used to see them occaionally in bolt action and maybe a pump back in the good old days. I thought Mossberg had a 30-30 pump but cant currently find it. 
20 Versatile Semi-Automatic Rifles | Outdoor Life


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> I have a Ruger Gunsite Scout with 4 10-round mags. It's a wonderful rifle.


That is a fascinating rifle. My finalists were the GSR and the 700 SPS Tactical. In the end I chose the iconic Remmy for my first bolt action but if I get a second .308 it'll be a 18" stainless GSR.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> 20 Versatile Semi-Automatic Rifles | Outdoor Life


Half of those are just another flavor of AR-15. I can see 1 for the AR, another 1 for 308 and another one for piston operated. That's 3 They owe me 7 more guns to fill out that article.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well at least it was free. I used to pay big money to buy those things in hard copy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Pir8fan said:


> I have a Ruger Gunsite Scout with 4 10-round mags. It's a wonderful rifle.


I have one also, a treasure and favorite to shoot.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wish I could trust keeping a firearm of any type in my car.


----------

